# Keeping Guns Safe at Home



## "L" (Nov 29, 2006)

It seems it is not only our cash, jewels, and papers that need to be tucked safely away. Today, securing guns and other firearms are also being stressed among residents. Here's a little strip taken from www.abclocal.go.com:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you are a firearm owner, firearm safety and security are of the utmost importance. Williams Gunsight's Dan Compeau explains some of the questions he asks when people are looking for a gun safe.

"Well, generally the first questions that I ask them is where they are going to put their safe? If it is going to be in a basement or a closet, or if nobody is going to see it, then you can go with a safe that has a mat finish rather than an a gloss finish. Or if it is going to be in a room with furniture and you want it to be part of the room, then you can go to a safe with a gloss finish, and some nice decals on the front with game scenes and that kind of thing".

The majority of the safes are fire resistant. You can put important papers in it, cameras, anything that you want to protect as well as you're guns.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I guess it's just right. Firearms are dangerous top behold and you have to be responsible in both using and not using it. Think it over! What if you've got kids and one of them finds your gun just sitting atop your working table and decides to play with it? Keeping your firearms safe will also ensure that your home will be safe.


----------

